# why is my laptop getting only 1 mbps when my wifi connection is 500 mbps



## OctupleGolf001 (Sep 10, 2021)

when i was testing my laptops wifi speed i kept it right infront of my router , my wifi card is the qualcomn qca9377 most of the websites dont properly even load, what do i do?


----------



## Logan7 (Sep 10, 2021)

Is this all the time or only sometimes?
New laptop?
I assume you tried latest drivers?

I would try something like WifiInfoView to check the strength of the signal received, shown as RSSI in WifiInfoView.
It's only a 367 KB download.
https://www.nirsoft.net/utils/wifi_information_view.html


----------



## Ferd (Sep 11, 2021)

Do you have admin access to the access point ? Maybe traffic shaped by someone lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 11, 2021)

Check the settings of wifi modem, wifi adapter, check qos. Also the more devices attached the more the svc is divided.

25mbps /4= 6.75mbps


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Sep 11, 2021)

This is a new laptop with latest drivers and I have admin access to thr access point


----------



## Ferd (Sep 11, 2021)

OctupleGolf001 said:


> This is a new laptop with latest drivers and I have admin access to thr access point


Can you fin QOS settings? Check if any rules are applied, see if any of those rules set a limit of 1000 , or maybe 1 depends on how your AP represents 1mbps


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Sep 11, 2021)

Ferd said:


> Can you fin QOS settings? Check if any rules are applied, see if any of those rules set a limit of 1000 , or maybe 1 depends on how your AP represents 1mbps


What's qos settings?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 11, 2021)

OctupleGolf001 said:


> What's qos settings?


Quality of service, it can restrict bandwidth to other devices if the main QoS assigned device requires a lot of bandwidth.





						Quality of service - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Note that your Wi-Fi card is a fairly basic 1x1 solution that will never perform great, but it should do a lot better than 1Mbps.

What router do you have? Might be some compatibility issue.


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Sep 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Quality of service, it can restrict bandwidth to other devices if the main QoS assigned device requires a lot of bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a drink router



OctupleGolf001 said:


> I have a drink router


Dlink


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 11, 2021)

OctupleGolf001 said:


> I have a drink router
> 
> 
> Dlink


That doesn't really help you know. When someone asks a question like that in a tech forum, they want to know the exact model and revision.


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Sep 11, 2021)

Model noIR 853,p/n:IIR853BET ....A3E



OctupleGolf001 said:


> Model noIR 853,p/n:IIR853BET ....A3E


Model no :          DIR853


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 11, 2021)

OctupleGolf001 said:


> Model noIR 853,p/n:IIR853BET ....A3E
> 
> 
> Model no :          DIR853


Ok, so that's a Mediatek based 802.11ac router. 
Can't find any compatibility issues.
Have you made sure you updated the firmware on the router?
The latest firmware seems to be from 2020.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 11, 2021)

How did you test the wifi speed? Something like speedtest.net? A local iperf server?


----------



## Logan7 (Sep 11, 2021)

My guess is still that the connector(s) on the card aren't connected properly. Testing signal strength would tell you if this was or wasn't the problem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 11, 2021)

Logan7 said:


> My guess is still that the connector(s) on the card aren't connected properly. Testing signal strength would tell you if this was or wasn't the problem.



Walls and other signals can impede on performance

Ive owned Dlink equipment back then and was always disappointed.

They are like belkin...

Change the router channel to avoid emi from other routers.


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Sep 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Ok, so that's a Mediatek based 802.11ac router.
> Can't find any compatibility issues.
> Have you made sure you updated the firmware on the router?
> The latest firmware seems to be from 2020.


yes



eidairaman1 said:


> Walls and other signals can impede on performance
> 
> Ive owned Dlink equipment back then and was always disappointed.
> 
> ...


well i tested it right infront of the router


----------



## Valantar (Sep 11, 2021)

OctupleGolf001 said:


> yes
> 
> 
> well i tested it right infront of the router


As I asked above, how did you test your connection speed?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2021)

@OctupleGolf001  test your speed here: https://fast.com/


----------



## Valantar (Sep 11, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> @OctupleGolf001  test your speed here: https://fast.com/


This is why I asked: the OP is talking about "WiFi speed" without specifying if it's _local network speed_ or _internet connection speed_. Those are entirely separate measurements, after all. Having a fast router doesn't change your internet speed if your uplink is slow; having a slow router will choke any internet connection faster than its capabilities. The OP has told us about their router, now we need to know how they have been testing (+their (advertised/contractual) internet connection speed if internet connection speed is what is being tested here).


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2021)

Valantar said:


> This is why I asked: the OP is talking about "WiFi speed" without specifying if it's _local network speed_ or _internet connection speed_.



Yes I did the OP earlier a post about that, but he did not reply me so I removed that post..


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Sep 11, 2021)

Valantar said:


> This is why I asked: the OP is talking about "WiFi speed" without specifying if it's _local network speed_ or _internet connection speed_. Those are entirely separate measurements, after all. Having a fast router doesn't change your internet speed if your uplink is slow; having a slow router will choke any internet connection faster than its capabilities. The OP has told us about their router, now we need to know how they have been testing (+their (advertised/contractual) internet connection speed if internet connection speed is what is being tested here).


I tested from fast.com and it shows 1 maps in my laptop whereas my phone gets 250mbps where my laptop was placed....


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 11, 2021)

And you've tried both the 2.4GHz and 5GHz bands? If you get 1Mbps on both, then you either as suggested above, have a loose connection or your Wi-Fi device in the laptop is faulty somehow.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 11, 2021)

OctupleGolf001 said:


> I tested from fast.com and it shows 1 maps in my laptop whereas my phone gets 250mbps where my laptop was placed....


Have you checked the WiFi link speed of your laptop? Click "properties" in the network selection menu and scroll down. Also, what laptop? (And what phone?) What wifi adapter does it have?


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Sep 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> And you've tried both the 2.4GHz and 5GHz bands? If you get 1Mbps on both, then you either as suggested above, have a loose connection or your Wi-Fi device in the laptop is faulty somehow.


I get 9mbps with 5ghz



Valantar said:


> Have you checked the WiFi link speed of your laptop? Click "properties" in the network selection menu and scroll down. Also, what laptop? (And what phone?) What wifi adapter does it have?


My laptop is the Lenovo ideapad s340 15iml with Qualcomm qca 9377 wifi card , my phone is the galaxy s8+


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 11, 2021)

Ok, even so, there's something seriously wrong.
If this is a new laptop, take it back to where you bought it from and ask for your money back.
Alternatively, contact the manufacturer and have them fix it.


----------



## OctupleGolf001 (Sep 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Ok, even so, there's something seriously wrong.
> If this is a new laptop, take it back to where you bought it from and ask for your money back.
> Alternatively, contact the manufacturer and have them fix it.


My laptop is out of warranty , it's a year old and I have opened it......



OctupleGolf001 said:


> My laptop is out of warranty , it's a year old and I have opened it......


I think I should just get a wifi USB adapter


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 11, 2021)

So if it's a year old, why didn't you do something about this sooner, or is this a new issue?
You can swap out the internal Wi-Fi module you know.


----------



## delshay (Sep 11, 2021)

OctupleGolf001 said:


> I get 9mbps with 5ghz
> 
> 
> My laptop is the Lenovo ideapad s340 15iml with Qualcomm qca 9377 wifi card , my phone is the galaxy s8+



I had a Qualcomm card about 8 months ago. It started going slow with intermittent connect/disconnect. A few days later it was totally dead. My laptop runs very hot & I think the heat killed it. Swapped the card to intel 9260 but lately upgraded again AX210..

You may want to try Intel Wi-Fi card(s). One think for sure, they work very well at around 73c. You should check what slot you have (if any) if you chose  to upgrade the Wi-Fi card.


----------



## Logan7 (Sep 11, 2021)

Another thing you could try is to ping the router, to see the response time.
Open Command Prompt, type "ipconfig" and hit enter. Take note of the Default Gateway IP address.
Then type "ping (default gateway)"

The time should be very short, mine is 1-2ms and I'm not very close to the router.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 11, 2021)

OctupleGolf001 said:


> I get 9mbps with 5ghz
> 
> 
> My laptop is the Lenovo ideapad s340 15iml with Qualcomm qca 9377 wifi card , my phone is the galaxy s8+


The wifi adapter in your laptop needs to be properly configured, id get the latest drivers, remove the existing 1s, restart, install the latest and ensure it is configured properly. If no change the wifi adapter in you notebook is gutter rubbish.

Check your power settings for the adapter


----------



## Ferd (Sep 11, 2021)

OctupleGolf001 said:


> What's qos settings?


Any updates on this ?

Alternatively check out pingplotter , it’s easy just download, input the IP address or website you want to ping and run it , leave it running for few minutes to test stability . Here’s a video tutorial, perhaps you can share a screenshot pinging www.google.com  for example.


----------

